# Problem ServerSocket global



## der Spaziergänger (29. Mai 2004)

Ich benötige einen ServerSocket, der global agiert.
Jedoch mit STATIC tritt das Problem auf, dass ich die Exception abfangen muss und vor dem MAIN kann ich keine TRY CATCH Anweisungen machen.

kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?

danke!!!


----------



## Roar (29. Mai 2004)

der Spaziergänger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich benötige einen ServerSocket, der global agiert.



kann ich das so verstehen dass dein ServerSocket von alle Klasse deins programms zugänglich gemacht werden soll? definier ihn doch einfach als globale variable, und übergebe den serversocket (oder gleich die ganze klasse mit dem serversocket drin) an die zusätzlichen klassen. is nur ein vorschlag von vielen.


----------



## Grizzly (30. Mai 2004)

Wie wäre es mit einem _Singleton_?


----------



## der Spaziergänger (30. Mai 2004)

Problem gelöst!

danke!


----------

